# Achat Iphone 5 aux USA



## fr2000 (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

j envisage d'acheter l'iphone 5 aux USA mais celui ci sera t-il compatible avec les reseaux français
a priori il existe 3 modeles d iphone 5 différents.....


merci.


----------



## djpoulet (14 Septembre 2012)

Salut, 
je me pose la même question que toi.

d'abord avant de parler de la 4G (LTE), il faut savoir qu'aux états unis, pour l'instant l'iPhone 5 n'est pas vendu nu dans les Apple Store. L'année dernière, l'iPhone 4S avait été le premier à l'être, mais presque 1 mois et demi après sa sortie.
Il faudra sans doute attendre le même délai pour l'iPhone 5.

D'après les infos que j'ai pu rassembler, il existe bien 3 modèles différents d'iPhone 5 concernant la LTE :
http://www.apple.com/iphone/LTE/ 

Le modèle A1428 (GSM) et A1429 (CDMA) sont vendus aux états unis, mais je ne pense pas que le modèle compatible (peut être) avec la future 4G de Bouygues, le A1429 (GSM) le soit.

Ce qui veut dire qu'acheter un iPhone 5 aux états unis en GSM ne permet pas de se connecter aux réseaux 4G en Europe. 
Se pose également le problème de la garantie, le fait d'avoir des modèles différents aux états unis et en France peut être embêtant en cas d'échange dans un Apple Store. A priori les Apple Store français n'auront pas en stock le modèle A1428.

C'est un peu la galère ent tout cas si quelqu'un à des éclaircissements à ce sujet...


----------



## Cacafouillage (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Le sujet m'interesse également, l'achat aux US présentant beaucoup d'avantages pour peu d'inconvénients (La 4G étant de toutes façons incompatible même avec le modèle français).

Par contre la question de la compatibilité avec la 3G++ française est pertinente, le réseau étant d'ors et déjà en place.

Concernant la garantie, il me semble que la garantie apple est mondiale, donc même s'ils n'ont pas le modèle, soit ils le remplacent par un modèle en stock (ce qu'ils font la plupart du temps) soit ils le commandent. Dans tout les cas, la garantie fonctionnera.


----------



## djpoulet (15 Septembre 2012)

Finalement j'ai craqué et je n'ai pas attendu je l'ai commandé chez Free au prix fort (mais mois fort de 50 euros que celui de l'Apple Store) 

Au moins ils sera compatible avec les futures bandes de fréquences de la 4G française (1800 MHz). Ces fréquences actuellement utilisée pour le Edge, sont en négociation entre Bouygues et l'ARCEP pour être réutilisées. Même Free en aurait à priori une partie qui appartenait à Bouygues...

Bref pour l'histoire de la 3G++ (DC-HSDPA) d'après Apple quelque soit le modèle, la puce est compatible avec cette norme, il n'y a que la prise en charge de la LTE qui soit différente.


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Septembre 2012)

Aucun intérêt d'acquérir un appareil aux US, la parité /$ génère une différence si faible qu'elle ne compense pas la perte de la garantie en cas de panne par la suite. Cette question revient à chaque nlle génération d'iPhone et à chaque fois la réponse reste la même


----------



## MacSedik (17 Septembre 2012)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Aucun intérêt d'acquérir un appareil aux US, la parité /$ génère une différence si faible qu'elle ne compense pas la perte de la garantie en cas de panne par la suite. Cette question revient à chaque nlle génération d'iPhone et à chaque fois la réponse reste la même



Exact depuis que l'achat d'un iPhone nu est possible sur le store, l'achat aux States n'est plus intéressant : Apple  introduit cette possibilité depuis l'iPhone 4S je crois l'année ou la parité euro/dollar commençait à être moins intéressante. 
Par contre, cela n'a pas été toujours le cas : en 2007 j'ai un ami qui s'est procuré un iPhone Edge à 250 soit 150 de moins que le prix en France... c'était la belle époque (désimloquage avec zibri et tout... ) mais depuis Apple fait tout pour qu'on achète dans le pays de résidence trop d'abus surtout en Asie (je vous conseille de regarde la keynote de présentation de l'iPhone 3G où Steve se "marrer" du marché parallèle de l'iPhone dans les pays du sud-est asiatique...)


----------



## nifex (17 Septembre 2012)

Oui pas d'intérêt avec le cours dollars euros. Et en plus l'iphone 5 est vendu en 3 versions différentes en fonction des régions. Tu risques donc certainement d'avoir des problèmes avec une version US... Mais il faudrait une confirmation d'un expert


----------



## shodloer (19 Septembre 2012)

pas d'intérêt ?

au cours de ce matin 679$ = 519&#8364; !  

et pour info il n'y a pas de perte de garantie :  
2 i4s + 2 Ipad 2/3 + plusieurs iTouch et Nano acheté aux US et pris en garantie en France sans aucun problème ...


----------



## PadawanMac (19 Septembre 2012)

shodloer a dit:


> pas d'intérêt ?
> au cours de ce matin 679$ = 519 !


C'est très variable selon les période, il y'a quelques temps il n'y avait pas autant d'écart. 




shodloer a dit:


> et pour info il n'y a pas de perte de garantie :
> 2 i4s + 2 Ipad 2/3 + plusieurs iTouch et Nano acheté aux US et pris en garantie en France sans aucun problème ...


Tant de retours en garantie, tu n'as pas de chance...


----------



## shodloer (19 Septembre 2012)

PadawanMac a dit:


> C'est très variable selon les période, il y'a quelques temps il n'y avait pas autant d'écart.
> 
> 
> 
> Tant de retours en garantie, tu n'as pas de chance...



Tous ne sont pas retournés en garantie (heureusement !) mais un i4s (bouton home) et un iPod Nano (1 pixel mort) => échange standard dans un Apple Store  , ils ne m'ont même pas demandé de preuve d'achat car les produits avaient été enregistrés sur le site de Apple. 


Pour l'i5 , il faut faire attention du fait des 3 versions différentes mises en vente suivant les pays, il est pas évident qu'un iphone compatible 4G us (différent de la version EUR) soit pris en garantie en france à vérifier ...


----------



## PadawanMac (19 Septembre 2012)

shodloer a dit:


> Tous ne sont pas retournés en garantie (heureusement !) mais un i4s (bouton home) et un iPod Nano (1 pixel mort) => échange standard dans un Apple Store  , ils ne m'ont même pas demandé de preuve d'achat car les produits avaient été enregistrés sur le site de Apple.


Dans ta phrase ça laissait entendre que 2 i4s, 2 Ipad et plusieurs iTouch / Nano en avaient bénéficiés. Mais peu importe le nombre le seul fait d'en faire passer un montre que la garantie fonctionne, chose que je ne pensais pas possible afin de protéger les différents marchés/continents des imports.




shodloer a dit:


> Pour l'i5 , il faut faire attention du fait des 3 versions différentes mises en vente suivant les pays, il est pas évident qu'un iphone compatible 4G us (différent de la version EUR) soit pris en garantie en france à vérifier ...


Précision utile.


----------



## Rizo (26 Septembre 2012)

PadawanMac a dit:


> C'est très variable selon les période, il y'a quelques temps il n'y avait pas autant d'écart.


Certes ça varie mais pour être aux US depuis 4 mois en payant avec un compte en euros je peux te dire que c'est toujours rentable. 

Je me pose aussi la question. J'attend les versions nues...


----------



## Mathnow (24 Novembre 2012)

Pour ma part, j'ai acheté un iPhone 5 la semaine de la sortie aux US. Perso, j'ai bien profité de la réduc. 160 euros de différence donc loin d'être négligeable.

Cela dit, je regrette un peu quand je vois le problème que je rencontre.
On m'avait bien dit de prendre une modèle A1429 comptable pour l'Europe et GSM.

Captation 3G aucun soucis
On peut m'appeler, je peux appeler
Je peux recevoir des textos.
IMessage c'est bon

Bref, mon problème concerne uniquement l'envoi de SMS

Je me suis rendu dans un Apple Store au Genius Bar today et ils se sont mis à 6 sur mon cas sans réelle compréhension de l'origine du problème.

Eux m'affirment qu'ils m'ont vendu un modèle CDMA dont le réseau cellulaire n'est pas compatible avec la France et pourtant il s'expliquent pas comment je peux tout de même appeler sans problème.

Donc au final, les mecs étaient secs et m'on dit d'appeler Apple Care mais je sens que c'est grillé.

Enfin, si quelqu'un a rencontré la même situation que moi, je veux bien un avis.

A bon entendeur.
Merci


----------



## Ralph_ (24 Novembre 2012)

comment as tu fait pour l'avoir débloqué la bas??


----------



## Mathnow (25 Novembre 2012)

En fait, quand tu les achètes aux Etats-Unis, ils sont désimlockés de base. Après, C'est juste qu'ils sont tous vendus liés à un opérateur. C'est juste une signature. Cela indique juste que si j'utilise ce dernier aux US, il faudra que j'utilise cet opérateur. Dans mon cas, c'était Sprint. Mais aucun n'est bloqué quand tu achètes en Apple Store.


----------



## jnoel68 (25 Novembre 2012)

Mathnow a dit:


> En fait, quand tu les achètes aux Etats-Unis, ils sont désimlockés de base. Après, C'est juste qu'ils sont tous vendus liés à un opérateur. C'est juste une signature. Cela indique juste que si j'utilise ce dernier aux US, il faudra que j'utilise cet opérateur. Dans mon cas, c'était Sprint. Mais aucun n'est bloqué quand tu achètes en Apple Store.


Ça n'oblige pas à prendre et payer un forfait, comme pour une offre financée par un opérateur en France ? Ça m'intéresse tout ça car je vais aller aux US fin janvier, et je ne sais pas si les offres nues seront dispos ou pas ...


----------



## Ralph_ (25 Novembre 2012)

Et comment tu fais pour sortir de l'apple store sans prendre l'abonnement??


----------



## Lupin8404 (26 Novembre 2012)

Pas perde de vue que la franchise à l'import est limitée à 430. Au delà de montnant, vous devez payer les droits à l'importation (droits d'entr&#279;e et TVA) sur la valeur totale. Donc c'est ok si on se fait chopper par la douane


----------



## raphgara (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous (enfin Bonsoir pour ceux qui sont en Europe ...  ),
J'ai décidé d'apporter mes infos concernant ce fameux sujet d'acheter un iPhone aux USA... car comme beaucoup, je crois, j'ai longtemps chercher des infos précises à ce sujet...
Voilà, je suis actuellement aux Etats Unis (jusqu'en février) et je viens d'acquérir mon iPhone 5 acheté sur le sol américain...
J'ai beaucoup hésité mais après avoir réuni toutes les réponses aux questions que je me posais : à savoir la compatibilité, acheter nu, etc ... J'en suis arrivé au constat que c'était *une bonne affaire d'acheter son iPhone aux Etats-Unis* 

*Prix :* 
16GB -> USA :649$ (=500,61), en France -> 679 ! Donc une économie de 179
32GB -> USA: 749$ (=577,75), en France -> 789 ! Une économie de 212
64GB -> USA : 849$ (=654,89), en France -> 899 ! Sur ce modèle économie de 245
Vous pouvez constatez que c'est tout de même intéressant ... Il faut ajouter à ces prix les taxes qui varie selon les Etats, a moins que comme moi vous ne l'achetiez dans le Delaware où il n'y a pas de taxes !!

@Ralph_ posait la question : 





> Et comment tu fais pour sortir de l'apple store sans prendre l'abonnement??


 La réponse est simple : dans les Apple Retail Store, il y a la possibilité d'acheter l'iPhone "without commitment", "mobile device only" c'est à dire sans engagement et donc payer l'appareil full price... L'iPhone 5 n'est cependant pas disponible "factory unlocked" il faut donc le choisir chez l'un des 3 opérateurs (à savoir AT&T, Verizon ou Sprint) pour des questions de compatibilité (j'y viendrais par la suite), je recommande de choisir le modèle A1428 GSM de chez AT&T car le modèle proposé par Verizon et Sprint est CDMA...

Je viens maintenant a la question importante de la compatibilité... La réponse est 100% fiable puisqu'elle provient du site d'Apple  Je peut donc vous annoncer avec certitude que si vous achetez un iPhone 5 full price AT&T ( a savoir le modèle GSM A1428), il sera compatible sur les réseaux français! Je vous laisse comparer les infos tirés du site d'Apple (http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone5#tech-specs)

-> Modèle GSM A1428* (modèle vendu par AT&T aux Etats Unis) : UMTS/HSPA+/DC-HSDPA (850, 900, 1900, 2100 MHz) ; GSM/EDGE (850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz) ; LTE (Bandes 4 et 17)

-> Modèle GSM A1429* (modèle vendu en France...) : UMTS/HSPA+/DC-HSDPA (850, 900, 1900, 2100 MHz) ; GSM/EDGE (850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz) ; LTE (Bandes 1, 3, 5)

Niveau compatibilité : pas de soucis donc à l'exception de la LTE (ou 4G) qui de toute façon n'est compatible en France avec aucun des modèles proposé par Apple...

Je crois avoir fait le tour des infos que je peut partager, néanmoins si vous avez d'autres questions, j'essayerais d'y répondre (si je peut)...
Je pense que c'est une bonne affaire d'acheter l'iPhone aux Etats-Unis (si vous avez l'opportunité d'y aller), maintenant à vous de décider !

ENJOY !


----------



## taniaben (27 Novembre 2012)

je suis aux US et je cherche à acheter l'iphone 5.
je vois sur le lien que tu as indiqué que le Modèle GSM A1429* est celui de verizon et sprint. les bandes indiquées sont bien celles que tu indiques pour la france.
Alors est-ce que le meilleur n'est pas celui-ci?

As-tu essayé le tiens en France?


----------



## raphgara (27 Novembre 2012)

taniaben a dit:


> je suis aux US et je cherche à acheter l'iphone 5.
> je vois sur le lien que tu as indiqué que le Modèle GSM A1429* est celui de verizon et sprint. les bandes indiquées sont bien celles que tu indiques pour la france.
> Alors est-ce que le meilleur n'est pas celui-ci?
> 
> As-tu essayé le tiens en France?


Non le modèle de Verizon et Sprint est le A1429*CDMA*, attention à ne pas faire confusion avec le A1429GSM qui est vendu en Europe (notamment en France)... Si tu observes les caractéristiques ce sont bien les deux modèles GSM (soit donc le A1428 et 1429) qui correspondent.
Si tu es aux USA tu pourra constater que tu ne peut acheter le A1429GSM (qui est pour l'Europe), tu as donc le choix entre le A1429 CDMA (vendu par Sprint et Verizon) et le A1428 (d'AT&T) que je te recommande...
Je n'ai pas encore utilisé mon iPhone en France car je suis encore aux Etats-Unis et jusqu'en février...


----------



## Ralph_ (28 Novembre 2012)

et as tu essayé une sim française dedans? merci pour ton eclairage!


----------



## raphgara (28 Novembre 2012)

> et as tu essayé une sim française dedans? merci pour ton eclairage!



Non pas encore... Quand je serais de retour en France. Avec plaisir


----------



## tabchy (27 Décembre 2012)

Salut, 
qques questions par rapport au poste precedent.



raphgara a dit:


> La réponse est simple : dans les Apple Retail Store, il y a la possibilité d'acheter l'iPhone "without commitment", "mobile device only" c'est à dire sans engagement et donc payer l'appareil full price... L'iPhone 5 n'est cependant pas disponible "factory unlocked" il faut donc le choisir chez l'un des 3 opérateurs (à savoir AT&T, Verizon ou Sprint) pour des questions de compatibilité (j'y viendrais par la suite), je recommande de choisir le modèle A1428 GSM de chez AT&T car le modèle proposé par Verizon et Sprint est CDMA...



Du coup, comment faire pour le debloquer afin de l'utiliser avec les operateurs francais? (recours a des logiciels sur internet...?)




raphgara a dit:


> Niveau compatibilité : pas de soucis donc à l'exception de la LTE (ou 4G) qui de toute façon n'est compatible en France avec aucun des modèles proposé par Apple...



La 4G de l'operateur Bouygues est compatible avec le modele Iphone 5 francais puisqu'il utilise la bande de frequence 1800MHz qui correspond a la bande 3 du modele 1429GSM!! Mais l'option 4G chez bouygues reste limitée a qques villes en France et n'est tjrs pas dispo sur Paris.
http://www.bbox-forum.net/t9342-iph...ec-la-4g-en-france-sauf-chez-bouygues-telecom

Voila, merci d'avance pour ta reponse a la premiere partie et tout commentaire eventuel.
ciao


----------



## raphgara (27 Décembre 2012)

tabchy a dit:


> Salut,
> qques questions par rapport au poste precedent.
> 
> 
> ...



La question du déblocage n'est plus un problème puisque tu as maintenant la possibilité d'acheter ton iPhone 5 débloqué d'office aux US également (le modèle unlocké vendu dans les Apple Retail Store et online est le *1428 GSM*)... Cependant sache que si tu en achète un Full Price without commitment (locké chez l'un des opérateurs) : il te suffit de leur faire une demande et ils te l'unlock gratuitement (voici un exemple pour AT&T: c'est très simple dans "Customer Type" tu sélectionne "Non-Customer or Paid No-Commitment Price" puis emei, nom et prénom ... et ils te l'unlock >>> https://www.att.com/deviceunlock/client/en_US/termsAndCondition ), tu peut également trouver de nombreux sites qui te propose ce service moyennant quelques euros. Les iPhone vendus par Verizon sont également unlocké de base mais attention car ce sont des modèles CDMA ...
Attention, à ce que je sache l'ARCEP n'a pas encore donné l'accord à Bouygues Telecom pour utiliser la bande 1800MHZ, et je pense que si l'ARCEP donne son feux vert à Bouygues, elle le donnera aussi pour les autres opérateurs ! Si tu compte acheter ton iPhone sur le territoire américain sache que le modèle GSM qui est vendu (le A1428 ne prend pas en charge la bande 1800mhz (http://www.apple.com/iphone/LTE/)


----------



## Thorent (6 Février 2013)

Si ça peut en aider un, mon frère a acheté un iPhone 5 aux USA, et tout fonctionne. 

Attention cependant ! 

Tous les modèles américains fonctionnent en 3G :
 - AT&T (GSM A1428) : ok en 3G, mais vous n'aurez jamais de 4G en Europe
 - Verizon (CDMA A1429) : on croit que c'est un tel CDMA, mais c'est en fait un téléphone CDMA ET GSM. Il est bloqué sur la partie CDMA (les vendeurs Apple vous avertirons), mais par défaut débloque sur la partie GSM qui nous intéresse. C'est LE modèle à prendre car il est un vrai world phone, il fonctionne en CDMA et en GSM aux USA, et présente TOUTES les bandes européennes en 3G et en 4G avec 2 bandes en bonus pour les US (donc le plus complet). C'est le modèle que mon frère a pris, et ça fonctionne très bien !

Donc choisissez le CDMA de chez Verizon, en vente libre à l'Apple store, il s'agit du modèle le plus international.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Février 2013)

c'est quoi ces conneries ?

on entends a longueur de forum que c'est l'autre modele qui est compatible (le GSM de AT&T).

par ailleurs, ce CDMA soi-disnat en vente libre n'est pas achetable comme ca aux US.
Voir ici:

 		    	The unlocked iPhone only works on supported GSM networks, such as  AT&T in the U.S. When you travel internationally, you can also use a  nano-SIM card for iPhone 5 from a local GSM carrier. The unlocked  iPhone 5 is model A1428. For details on LTE support see www.apple.com/iphone/LTE. The unlocked iPhone will not work with CDMA carriers such as Verizon Wireless or Sprint. Learn more about the unlocked iPhone 

http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone5

merci a toi de preciser


----------



## Thorent (9 Février 2013)

Je peux te garantir que le modèle CDMA est en vente libre. Je l'ai acheté avec mon frère à l'Apple store Grand Central de New York. 
Les vendeurs te disent qu'il faut souscrire à un contrat Verizon car la partie CDMA est verrouillée. Mais la partie GSM est débloquée. Cf ici par exemple : http://www.cultofmac.com/192238/ver...ut-of-the-box-works-on-gsm-carriers-like-att/

Ça rend ce modèle encore plus intéressant. 
Si tu en doutes encore je pourrais éventuellement demander à mon frère un screenshot de sa partie réglages avec écrit le modèle et le réseau orange. 
Effectivement le contraire à été dit, et c'est pourquoi j'interviens en précisant que les deux modèles sont compatibles mais que le modèle Verizon CDMA l'est encore plus.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (9 Février 2013)

ok, a voir.
Mais apparement, tu ne peux pas l'acheter sans souscrire a un abonnement Verizon.

Si tu vis aux USA comme ton frere, ok, mais en acheter un en etant de passage, ca a l'air pas possible


----------



## Thorent (9 Février 2013)

J'étais de passage pour mes vacances, on a payé par carte bleue. On a testé directement sur place l'activation avec une carte SIM sosh (la mienne car il avait pas encore sa nano) puis c'était réglé. 
Donc non sans adresse américaine, sans contrat spécifique.

Ils te demandent de souscrire à posteriori pour débloquer le CDMA. Mais vu que le GSM est débloqué tu peux t'en servir.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Février 2013)

C'est pas ce que je comprends ici sur la page Iphone d'apple US:

_The unlocked iPhone only works on supported GSM networks, such as  AT&T in the U.S. When you travel internationally, you can also use a  nano-SIM card for iPhone 5 from a local GSM carrier. The unlocked  iPhone 5 is model A1428. For details on LTE support see www.apple.com/iphone/LTE. The unlocked iPhone will not work with CDMA carriers such as Verizon Wireless or Sprint. Learn more about the unlocked iPhone_

Apparement, c'est le seul que tu peux acheter sans contrats, et le A1428 est bien le modele vendu comme GSM. Voir la:
http://theiphonewiki.com/wiki/Models

C'est pas que je veuille pas te croire mais ca correspondant pas a ce que je lis (ni a ce qu'on m'a dit)


----------



## Thorent (10 Février 2013)

Bon je vais demander à mon frère une capture d'écran. Je la posterai quand je l'aurai. 

Je croyais comme toi le contraire mais une fois dans le magasin j'ai voulu faire l'essai en raison des bandes LTE communes avec l'Europe. On a donc pris le modèle CDMA, testé directement (sachant que si c'était pas bon un échange immédiat était possible), et ça fonctionnait parfaitement. 

Je me suis ensuite rendu dans le magasin Verizon pour leur demander et ils ont également confirmé. 

Et je te le redis, les vendeurs Apple m'ont dit "à vos risques et perils". 
Leur information est bizarre je trouve également, mais va fonctionne parfaitement. Et en raison de ces fameuses bandes LTE, je pense que le modèle CDMA est le modèle à prendre. 

Ensuite il est normal que le modèle CDMA ne soit pas en vente libre su le store, car c'est un modèle qui pour être utilisé en CDMA doit être chez Verizon car il est bloqué sur cette partie de l'antenne.
Vu qu'ils ne te précisent pas que c'est un téléphone débloqué sur la partie SIM, ils n'ont pas de raison de te le proposer en vente libre. Ils le font cependant en magasin physique, en t'avertissant au passage. 

Ajoutons à celà que ça serait un scandale si le téléphone n'était pas compatible avec les réseaux GSM, ça voudrait dire qu'un américain chez Verizon serait avec un bel iPod Touch une fois en Europe. Comment expliques tu le tiroir SIM également ? 

Tu pourras d'ailleurs constater dans les caractéristiques techniques que les bandes GSM sont citées pour ce modèle, et identiques au modèle européen. 

Edit : capture d'écran 







Tu peux voir que c'est le modèle MD654LL/A = iPhone 5 16Go Noir CDMA + GSM de Verizon. 
http://theiphonewiki.com/wiki/Models


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Février 2013)

ok, ca semble plausible.

Maintenant, je te re-file mon probleme: je veux acheter un iphone 4s aux USA.
Le seul dispo "unlocked" est celui presenté au bas de cette page:
http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone4s

Il est mentionné qu'il fonctionnera sur les reseaux GSM  et pas sur CDMA (qui n'est dispo qu'aux USA et donc ca me derange pas trop).

Pour une utilisation en europe, et aussi en deplacement (surtout Asie), qu'est-ce que tu dirais?

Est-ce qu'un iphone GSM peux marcher totalement sur tous les reseaux GSM ? (j'ai l'impression que certaine bandes sont utilisee ou pas selon les pays) ?

Au final, j'y perdrais que le CDMA mais c'est pas trop important (toute facon, je peux pas acheter sans contrat avec CDMA).


----------



## Thorent (10 Février 2013)

Il me semble que pour le 4S ils n'ont justement qu'un seul modèle mondial. 
Le modèle GSM sera le même que le modèle européen. (Cf la page des modèles que j'ai mise dans un post précédent). 
Le modèle GSM unlocked est donc le même qu'en France, il fonctionnera partout où les réseaux GSM de ce modèle sont utilisés (en terme de réseau le 4S fonctionnera très largement dans le monde, mais pas de H+ car c'est que sur le 5 ça). 
Tu pourras tout à fait l'utiliser aux US en GSM (AT&T) voire même chez verizon si tu prends un forfait. 
Si jamais tu ne te sens pas sur de toi, je te conseille d'essayer directement dans le magasin et tu peux toujours avoir un full refund si tu n'arrives pas à l'activer avec ta SIM française.


----------



## SimonBz (10 Février 2013)

Je confirme j'ai acheté un IPhone 5 Sprint CMDA /GSM et il marche parfaitement en France sous le réseau SFR c est le modèle le plus avantageux je pense


----------



## kirketspock (8 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir
Thorent, as tu pris la version full price ou bien la version a 199$ ?


----------



## Thorent (21 Avril 2013)

Hello, désolé pour la réponse tardive, je n'avais pas les notifs,
Il s'agissait de la version full price. L'ironie de l'affaire est que mon frère s'est fait voler son iPhone au Maroc, et qu'il en a racheté un hier de la même manière aux US


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Avril 2013)

Jahlee45 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je fais part de mon expérience te recherchant également une solution pour utiliser mon iphone 4 neuf acheté via compte points de mon ami chez bouygues donc bloqué chez eux. Moi je suis possesseur d'une carte SIM RPO orange donc afin d'utiliser mon iphone j'ai fait un tour chez "XXXXXXXXXXX" et en plus de me faire un désimlock officiel via Itunes l'équipe est sympa et joignable en plus assez rare non? n'hésitez pas.




mais ouiiii et tu t'es inscrit juste pour nous faire partager cette "bonne nouvelle"...

tu nous prends pour des quiches?


----------



## ValentinH (12 Mai 2013)

Hey!

Un iPhone en France sans abonnement se touche à 650 euros environ. Aux Etats-Unis, sur eBay par exemple, il est possible d'en trouver un neuf pour 450 euros. C'est ce que j'ai fais pour le mien, et 200 euros, ce n'est pas négligeable !

*1 - CDMA/GSM ? Qu'est-ce ? Quelles sont les différences ?*

Un iPhone GSM est celui qu'on utilise en France, il fonctionne sur le réseau GSM, et s'utilise avec une carte Sim pour communiquer et s'identifier avec l'opérateur téléphonique.

Un iPhone CDMA ne possède pas de carte sim, et est souvent produit pour l'opérateur chez qui il a été acheté. Pour communiquer avec l'opérateur, il faut enregistrer l'ESN de l'iPhone sur son compte mobile.

En France, on utilise le réseau GSM.

*2 - Acheter un iPhone débloqué chez un Apple Store*

Les Apple Store vendent directement les iPhone GSM débloqué à partir de 649$ HT. Il suffit de demander un iPhone GSM pour avoir celui qu'il nous faut en France.

En achetant un iPhone à New York, le prix sera de 649$ + 57.60$ de taxes, soit 706.60$ qui représente à l'heure actuelle 545 euros environ.

*3 - Acheter un iPhone sur l'Apple Store en ligne*

Il est impossible de directement commander un iPhone 5 en ligne, et il est nécessaire de passer par un intermédiaire. 
La méthode la plus simple et la plus connue consiste à passer par le site myus.com. Ces derniers proposent de réceptionner un colis pour vous, puis de vous le retourner.

*Les coûts :*
Inscription MyUS standard - 10$
Coût de l'iPhone 16 Go - 649$
Taxes - 49$ (MyUS fournit une adresse en Floride, où la TVA est moins élevé qu'en Europe)
Envoie par MyUS - environ 80$

Soit un total de 790$ environ, donc 610 euros. L'opération n'est pas réellement rentable.

*4 - Acheter un iPhone eBay US*






En effectuant une recherche avec le terme "iphone 5" sur eBay.com, nous avons le choix entre plusieurs opérateurs :
- AT&T : GSM, compatible en France
- Verizon : CDMA, NON compatible en France
- Sprint : CDMA, NON compatible en France
- Cricket : CDMA, NON compatible en France
- Unlocked : en général, il s'agit de téléphone GSM, mais faites attention

Nous allons donc choisir un iPhone AT&T ou Unlocked, en vérifiant bien qu'il s'agisse d'un iPhone GSM.

Si vous optez pour un iPhone GSM unlocked, il sera prêt à la réception, et il n'y aura plus qu'à insérer votre carte sim.

En revanche, si vous avez commandé un iPhone bloqué sur AT&T, pas d'inquiétudes ! Le déblocage d'un iPhone bloqué sur AT&T ne coût quasiment rien. Il suffit de chercher encore une fois sur eBay.com "unlock iphone 5 at&t factory", et il est possible de trouver des offres à moins de 5$ (ça fonctionne très bien, c'est ce que j'ai fais pour le mien).

*ATTENTION :* 

Si vous n'êtes pas sûr du modèle (CDMA/GSM), passez votre chemin, un iPhone CDMA ne vous servira pratiquement à rien
Lorsqu'un vendeur indique dans son annonce "bad ESN" ou "clean ESN", passez votre chemin, il s'agit d'un iPhone CDMA
La douane peut vous taxer, je ne sais pas du tout comment ça fonctionne donc soyez prudent, c'est aléatoire, et ça ne m'est jamais arrivé, donc je ne peux pas vous en dire plus
Privilégiez les livraisons par USPS, il parait qu'il y a moins de chances d'être taxé par la douane


En espérant vous avoir aidé


----------



## iPadOne (12 Mai 2013)

j'utilise trés souvent My US et ça fonctionne vraiment très bien, ils se chargent même de commander la machine pour toi (exemple: un MBP avec clavier Azerty)  , je leur ai commandé y 3 semaines un Levono Carbon X1 en i7 introuvable dans ma partie du monde (Asie), ils ont obtenu un code internet qui m'a fait gagné 246$ soit plus que le cout de leur service.


----------



## full2012 (1 Juin 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Pour répondre à la question posée par le post, soit l'achat d'un iphone 5 aux USA, c'est tout à fait possible. Je reviens de vacances de New York où j'ai craqué pour l'iphone 5  et tout fonctionne parfaitement en France. 

Il existe plusieurs modèles d'iphone 5, mais seul un permet de l'utiliser à l'international (et donc en France). Le modèle qu'il faut choisir : A 1429

J'ai pris le mien à l'apple store de la 5ème avenue, le plus fréquenté, et donc susceptible d'avoir tous les modèles d'iphone. Je suis tombé sur un mec extra qui a bien compris ma demande. C'est allé très vite ! Seul question existentiel : LA couleur ! 

L'achat effectué, pas possible de tester le réseaux à cause de ma micro sim d'iphone 4. Il faut une nano sim ! J'ai du attendre mon retour en France pour me rendre dans une boutique Orange pour changer ma sim. Etant chez Sosh, Orange m'a échangé ma sim gratuitement. Et là tout fonctionnait ! 

Donc pour tout ceux qui pense partir prochainement aux USA, pas de pb concernant l'achat d'un iphone 5. Faire juste attention aux douanes, de retour en France, où vous devriez normalement "déclarer" votre achat. Pour info, j'ai pu économiser au final 134  sur le modèle 32 Go.

Voilà, j'espère avoir été clair et bon voyage pour tout ceux qui compte partir aux States !


----------



## Oceane29 (9 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement aux Etats Unis et j'hésite à acheter l'Iphone 5 nu à cause de la compatibilité en France. Donc si j'ai bien compris, en prenant le modèle A1429 puis une fois rentrée en France, souscrire un abonnement chez Free, cela ne posera pas de problème de compatibilité? 

Merci.


----------



## ValentinH (10 Juin 2013)

J'ai essayé de tout récapituler ici :
http://forums.macg.co/iphone/tuto-acheter-un-iphone-aux-etats-unis-1223455.html


----------



## Jast77 (10 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir, je pars à Bangkok en Thailande cet été, pensez-vous possible d'acheter un iphone 5 ? Le prix est 22,000 baht, l'équivalent de 550 euro... Mais après? fonctionne-t-il en france?


----------



## pascaleh (12 Juin 2013)

mon frere a ramené un iphone 5 pour mon fils il y a un mois, acheté chez apple store à new york,  il a tres bien fonctionné au debut et maintenant il est hs, apres une mise à jour, bref chez apple store montpellier, on nous a dit que les iphone achetés hors communauté européenne ne sont pas pris en charge pour la garantie, heureusement que mon frere  retourne bientot à ny ....est ce que qq'un a des tuyaux pour faire valoir la garantie en france?


----------



## raphgara (13 Juin 2013)

pascaleh a dit:


> mon frere a ramené un iphone 5 pour mon fils il y a un mois, acheté chez apple store à new york,  il a tres bien fonctionné au debut et maintenant il est hs, apres une mise à jour, bref chez apple store montpellier, on nous a dit que les iphone achetés hors communauté européenne ne sont pas pris en charge pour la garantie, heureusement que mon frere  retourne bientot à ny ....est ce que qq'un a des tuyaux pour faire valoir la garantie en france?



Bonjour, 
Etrange le problème de votre fils car je ne voit pas comment une mise à jour peut mettre HS un iPhone. Avez-vous essayez de restaurer l'appareil ou de passer sous le dernier firmware disponible (6.1.4 pour l'iPhone 5) ? J'ai moi même acheté mon iPhone 5 aux Etats Unis et il marche parfaitement même après l'avoir mit plusieurs fois à jour ! Est-ce qu'il a souscris à l'Apple Care ? En effet cette extension de garantie assure dépannage/réparation/assistance PARTOUT dans le monde ! Cependant la garantie de base n'offre peut-être pas ce "service international", il devra peut-être alors payer pour le faire réparer ou si votre frère retourne à NY tout simplement faire valoir la garantie là-bas...
Bonne journée.


----------



## pascaleh (15 Juin 2013)

merci de votre réponse
en fait ce n'est pas la mise à jour qui a fait le bug, il s'est produit avant, et la mise à jour n'a pas réparé le bug, il a fait tout ce que vous dites plusiseurs fois, les techniciens apple , très bien ds l'ensemble, mis à part un qui est resté hyper basique ds ses réponses, ont guidé dans des manipulations qui sont restées vaines, pour la garantie en france, il semblerait que pour l iphone 5 a 1428 gsm et a 1429 gsm ne marche pas en france, soit disant, ce n 'est pas le même materiel....j'ai bien sur demandé d acheter un service de garantie, aparement, mais la situation est bloquée de chez bloquée !!! en plus impossible de le retourner à new york ! çà veut dire qu on a de la chance que mon frere y retourne prochainement, mais il n'y va pas tous les trois mois non plus, en tous cas, çà fait plisisr d'entendre que le votre fonctionne bien, je serais interessée de savoir si c'est lememe modele que celui de mon fils ..:hein:


----------



## Tiph78 (25 Juin 2013)

@raphga 

Bonjour , j'ai lu tous vos commentaires qui m'ont beaucoup aidé ! Je vous remercie de répondre avec autant de précision à chaque questions ! 
En ce qui me concerne , je suis actuellement aux US depuis déjà quelques mois (j'habite en France) et je veux m'acheter l'iPhone 5 16G , si je résume toutes vos informations , je devrai prendre l'iPhone 5 GSM A1428 ? 
Je me suis rendu aujourd'hui dans un Apple store , j'ai vu que l'iPhone 5 16GB nu est à $199 !
Même si j'ai bien lu tous vos commentaires , ma grande peur est que de retour en France , l'iPhone ne soit pas compatible ... Pourriez-vous m'assurer que si je prends l'iPhone 5 GSM A1428 , il marchera en France avec un opérateur quelquonque (bouygues ou Virgin)

Excusez moi si je vous fais répéter ... L'itech n'est pas mon point fort ...
Dans l'attente de votre réponse qui , je l'espère , sera rapide , je vous remercie encore pour tout le temps que vous daignez accorder à toutes vos réponses !


----------



## raphgara (25 Juin 2013)

Tiph78 a dit:


> @raphga
> 
> Bonjour , j'ai lu tous vos commentaires qui m'ont beaucoup aidé ! Je vous remercie de répondre avec autant de précision à chaque questions !
> En ce qui me concerne , je suis actuellement aux US depuis déjà quelques mois (j'habite en France) et je veux m'acheter l'iPhone 5 16G , si je résume toutes vos informations , je devrai prendre l'iPhone 5 GSM A1428 ?
> ...



Bonjour,
Merci pour votre message. Effectivement je confirme c'est bien l'iPhone 5 GSM "Model A1428" que je vous recommande de prendre. Et ne vous faites pas de soucis, il sera compatible en France, preuve à l'appui : mon iPhone est un A1428 ! En effet je suis maintenant rentré en France et il fonctionne parfaitement autant chez SFR (forfait Red) que chez Orange (Sosh). Par contre si vous souhaitez profiter des joies de la 4G (LTE) je ne vous dirais pas la même chose.  
En revanche je viens de faire un saut sur le site de l'Apple Store US et il se trouve que l'iPhone 5 16GB nu et débloqué ( "unlocked and contract-free") est à 649$ soit 494. Vous avez du voir l'offre 'From $199", à partir de 199$ SI engagement pour un contrat chez un des opérateurs américains... 
Bonne journée et fin de séjour aux Etats-Unis,
Je reste à votre disposition pour 'autres questions


----------



## Thorent (7 Juillet 2013)

Tu fais erreur pour les iphone 5 CDMA. aux US le modèle CDMA est le A1429, et il est AUSSI GSM, c'est celui qui possède toutes les bandes française et donc le plus compatible. 
Il est en plus de ça non simlocké sur sa partie GSM. 
Je l'ai déjà expliqué  ici


----------



## Thorent (7 Juillet 2013)

raphgara a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci pour votre message. Effectivement je confirme c'est bien l'iPhone 5 GSM "Model A1428" que je vous recommande de prendre. Et ne vous faites pas de soucis, il sera compatible en France, preuve à l'appui : mon iPhone est un A1428 ! En effet je suis maintenant rentré en France et il fonctionne parfaitement autant chez SFR (forfait Red) que chez Orange (Sosh). Par contre si vous souhaitez profiter des joies de la 4G (LTE) je ne vous dirais pas la même chose.
> En revanche je viens de faire un saut sur le site de l'Apple Store US et il se trouve que l'iPhone 5 16GB nu et débloqué ( "unlocked and contract-free") est à 649$ soit 494. Vous avez du voir l'offre 'From $199", à partir de 199$ SI engagement pour un contrat chez un des opérateurs américains...
> Bonne journée et fin de séjour aux Etats-Unis,
> Je reste à votre disposition pour 'autres questions



Bonjour, je ne suis pas d'accord. 

Comme je l'ai dis page précédente, il est bien plus intéressant de prendre le modèle A1429 qui est CDMA mais AUSSI GSM, et est en plus de ça non simlocké sur sa partie GSM.
Le modèle CDMA A1429 possède les mêmes bandes LTE qu'en Europe d'où l'avantage. Alors que le A1428 US GSM ne possède aucune LTE en Europe.
C'est peut être contre intuitif, mais mon frère a testé avec succès le modèle CDMA sur réseau français.


----------



## Kimaero (8 Juillet 2013)

Dis Thorent, par rapport aux iPhones "bad ESN", tu penses que c'est bien juste la partie CDMA qui est bloquée?
Parce que dans ce cas ce sont les iPhones les plus avantageux puisqu'ils ne pourraient pas être utilisés en USA (et donc vendus pour pas cher), mais utilisables sur les réseaux GSM en France.
Ton avis?


----------



## Thorent (8 Juillet 2013)

Bad esn ? C'est à dire ?

Mais sinon oui les CDMA A1429 sont les meilleurs modèles à prendre, du moins pour le modèle Verizon US (celui que j'ai ou tester) qui est bloqué CDMA (donc on l'utilise sur verizon aux us), mais débloqué GSM, donc on l'utilise sur n'importe quel opérateur SIM dans le monde entier (y compris AT&T US, mais sans LTE car AT&T a des bandes perso d'où le modèle A1428. 
En France le 1429 est tout bon car il possède la bande LTE que va couvrir Bouygues tel. 
Ce post en parle pas mal.


----------



## Hatao (8 Juillet 2013)

Si on achète l'iPhone directement dans l'apple Store sur le sol américain, par exemple à New York, il n 'y a pas moyen de déclarer l'iPhone à l'aeroport pour ne pas payer les taxes? Je crois que l'on peut faire ça pour certains pays.

Merci pour la réponse


----------



## Thorent (8 Juillet 2013)

J'étais passé avec l'iPhone en poche et la boîte en doute sans pb. Si tu le déclares pas tu  ne paieras pas les taxes françaises. Mais en théorie tu dois le faire.


----------



## Kimaero (8 Juillet 2013)

En fait, par rapport aux iPhones "bad ESN", j'ai cru comprendre que ce sont des iPhones CDMA dont le contrat aurait été résilié avant l'heure (ou sans contrat, ou tombés du camion), et qui sont bloqués jusqu'au terme normal du contrat. Etant inutilisables, ils sont vendus pour une bouchée de pain (genre 500-600$ le 32go) sur eBay US ou CA par exemple.

La question que je me pose c'est si ils sont inutilisables uniquement sur le réseau CDMA (ce qui me semble tout de même le plus probable), ou également sur le GSM (ça m'étonnerait). Mais généralement, les vendeurs eBay ne savent pas eux-mêmes (oui parce que c'est compliqué tout ça faut dire).

J'avoue que ça fait plusieurs mois que j'écume les forums par rapport à ça, parce que ça serait vraiment le bon plan iPhone !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------

Bon, après une recherche très longue sur Google, j'ai enfin réussi à trouver une réponse à ma question (et je vous livre le bon plan iPhone du jour) : les iPhones "Bad ESN" vendus pour presque rien sont bloqués uniquement sur le réseau CDMA de leur pays d'origine, et fonctionnent parfaitement sur les réseaux GSM Européens !


----------



## Thorent (9 Juillet 2013)

Oui, c'est ce que j'ai dis dans au moins 5 posts au dessus, mais apparemment peu de gens le savent. Iphone CDMA = parfaitement débloqué en GSM donc tout bon !


----------



## Thermok (16 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté mon iPhone 5 à Chicago lors d'un déplacement professionnel.
J'ai spécifiquement demandé le modèle Europe, le vendeur m'a donc vendu le modèle A1428.
Il fonctionne parfaitement en France sur n'importe quel opérateur, ceci n'est pas la question.

Je viens d'avoir un petit souci avec la lentille de l'appareil photo et donc je prend rdv au Genius Bar. La vendeuse lance le processus d'échange et s'aperçoit d'un seul coup qu'il vient des USA. La il m'est répondu qu'il n'est en aucun cas possible de faire un échange avec ce modèle acheté aux USA car ils n'en disposent pas en France et que les échange se font sur un même modèle !

Dans le cadre de la garantie il est possible de faire une réparation, changer une pièce, mais ce qui ne se change pas et donc donne lieu à un échange standard n'est pas possible.

Avec un iPhone acheté aux USA vous avez donc une garantie complètement amputée et ça personne ne le signale nul part !!!

Si quelqu'un connait l'adresse postale d'Apple Care France je suis preneur afin d'envoyer une réclamation sur papier en recommandé avec accusé de réception. Sinon j'écrirai directement à Apple France. Merci


----------



## autantpourmoi (18 Septembre 2013)

Et oui, je ne suis pas sur d&#8217;avoir tout bien compris&#8230;
Je suis un utilisateur du réseau Free mobile se rendant prochainement aux USA et projetant d&#8217;acheter un iphone 5 ( pas 5 c ou 5s pour des raisons de budget) soit en apple store soit via ebay.com pour un modèle d&#8217;occase
Ma réflexion est la suivante quel modèle d&#8217;Iphone 5 ( A1428 gsm / A1429 gsm / A1429 AMRC ) acheter pour éventuellement pouvoir utiliser le réseau 4G Free
Suivant de récents posts , si de nouveau, j&#8217;ai bien compris , Free devrait utiliser les fréquences 2600 Mhz et les 1800 Mhz en refarming  et voir le 700 Mhz a partir de 2015
http://www.freeiphone.fr/free-mobile-va-utiliser-bande-1800-mhz-faire-4g/
http://www.freeiphone.fr/free-mobile-mise-beaucoup-4g-700-mhz/
http://www.01net.com/editorial/6022...eret-pour-reutiliser-les-frequences-1800-mhz/

D&#8217;après les posts dans ce forum de Thorent , le modèle iphone 5 AMRC vendu par Sprint et Verizon fonctionne sur le réseau CDMA aux USA mais est bloque sur l&#8217;opérateur qui le distribue initialement mais est dote d&#8217;un logement SIM card permettant l&#8217;utilisation du portable en GSM et cela pour tous les opérateurs et tous les pays, right ? 
il semblerait être également le modèle bénéficiant d&#8217;une plus grande compatibilité avec les futurs réseaux 4g free mobile a venir suivant les infos disponibles sur ce lien http://www.apple.com/iphone/LTE/
Le modèle iphone 5 A1428 n&#8217;est tout simplement pas compatible avec la 4G en France mais est quand même recommande dans certains posts de cette même discussion , j&#8217;avoue que je ne comprend pas&#8230;!!!
Enfin le modèle iphone 5 A1429 GSM compatible 2100Mhz/1800Mhz/850Mhz semble un peu mieux place mais clairement en dessous du A1429 AMRC
Alors pourquoi recommander les modèles GSM pas ou peu compatibles avec le déploiement des fréquences 4G en France et en l&#8217;occurrence ici celles de Free Mobile quand le modèle  A1429 AMRC peut être utilise sur les réseaux GSM et benefecie d&#8217;un plus grand spectre d&#8217;utilisation en LTE 4 G ?
Bon, maintenant, j&#8217;ai peut être louper quelque chose dans mon raisonnement . Si c&#8217;est le cas , n&#8217;hésitez pas a me le faire savoir
Merci d&#8217;avance

ps: qutre petite question les mises a jour et autres jailbreak sont ils compatibles avec tous les modeles d'iphone 5


----------



## thierry37 (20 Septembre 2013)

@Thermok,
Tu es encore sous garantie et/ou AppleCare?

Si le Genius te dit qu'ils font un échange, faut juste voir avec Apple au téléphone. (encore plus simple si tu es sous AppleCare)
A mon avis par renvoi et suivi au téléphone/email, ça doit être bon.


----------



## Thorent (6 Octobre 2013)

Autantpourmoi tu as bien résumé les choses. Le modèle gsm1428 est parfois recommandé par méconnaissance de la meilleure compatibilité du 1429 CDMA. 
Mais aujourd'hui je suppose que la question ne se pose plus pour toi. Et de toute manière on est passé au 5S


----------



## autantpourmoi (21 Octobre 2013)

Hello à tous
Alors effectivement , on est passé au 5s mais pas mon budget.
J'ai donc acheté sur eBay.com (donc US) pour 300 un iPhone 5 32Go
J'ai bien saoulé le vendeur en amont qui m'a garanti qu'il s'agissait d'un iPhone A1429 vendu à l'origine par Verizon, un des providers USA ayant desimlocké la partie GSM de l'appareil
Le seul hic étant la livraison obligatoirement USA mais comme j'y étais pas de soucis
J'avais choisi un vendeur avec un très bon ratio d'appréciations et avec qui communiquer était simple et précis.j'ai reçu un iPhone 5 quasi neuf du moins esthétiquement , aucune marque, rayures, etc dans lequel j'ai inséré une puce TMobile le temps de mon séjour la bas puis ma puce Free à mon retour, tout celà sans aucun soucis , mise à jour iOS 7 idem et maintenant Free parlant d'utiliser les fréquences 1800 MHz pour la 4g mon appareil sera compatible si celà se confirme.
L'équivalent en France m'aurait coûter au moins le double sans aucune chance d'être compatible 4g...maintenant, il ne me reste plus que la possibilité de la panne mais bon je pourrai toujours commander des pièces ou l'envoyer au USA
Donc pleinement content de mon achat
Merci Thorent entre autre, de m'avoir orienté vers ce téléphone


----------



## aliceune (25 Octobre 2013)

Mathnow a dit:


> En fait, quand tu les achètes aux Etats-Unis, ils sont désimlockés de base. Après, C'est juste qu'ils sont tous vendus liés à un opérateur. C'est juste une signature. Cela indique juste que si j'utilise ce dernier aux US, il faudra que j'utilise cet opérateur. Dans mon cas, c'était Sprint. Mais aucun n'est bloqué quand tu achètes en Apple Store.



oui,,,,Je suis dans le même cas, mais j'ai acheté un petit truc, ça règle. résultats: je ne peut pas mettre à jour le système....


----------



## wxcvbn22 (4 Décembre 2013)

Juste pour information, j'ai récupéré un iPhone 5C modèle A1456 qui est d'origine SPrint et bien l'iPhone est simlocké Sprint, impossible de l'activer et donc de l'utiliser en France...

 Bref j'écris juste ce message pour avertir ceux qui seraient tentés par un iPhone 5C sprint.


----------



## vinc2003 (1 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens de lire vos messages, ça en apprend pas mal.

Aussi, les choses sont-elles toujours les même aujourd'hui ?

Je pensais acheter un iphone 5C (bloqué Sprint) aux USA par ebay, et le faire débloquer ensuite.

Sera-t-il alors utilisable en France avec la 3G ? Et avec la 4G ? ou les 2 ... (voire aucun :-/  )

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas certain , mais je pense qu'il n'y a que sprint pour débloquer l'iPhone 

en plus je crois que sprint fourni  des téléphones GDMA


----------



## wxcvbn22 (5 Septembre 2014)

CDMA et GSM car sinon leurs clients seraient bien embêtés une fois en dehors des USA lors d'un voyage.
Un iphone est soit uniquement GSM soit GSM et CDMA.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2014)

le CDMA ne fonctionne pas en France 

Il faut savoir quun iPhone CDMA (sauf si il est bi-bande) ne fonctionnera pas en France. Seulement les modèles GSM sont compatibles avec les fréquences françaises.


----------



## wxcvbn22 (6 Septembre 2014)

Mais depuis l'iPhone 4s les iphone CDMA sont aussi GSM.
L'iPhone 4 lui avait une déclinaison uniquement CDMA sans tiroir sim donc forcément inutilisable en Europe et sur les réseaux GSM du monde.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2014)

Pour l'iPhone 5S
A1533, A1457 ou A1530 : iPhone 5s (modèle GSM)
A1533 ou A1453 : iPhone 5s (modèle CDMA)
A1518, A1528 ou A1530 : iPhone 5s (modèle GSM ; Chine)

Pour l'iPhone 5C
A1532, A1507 ou A1529 : iPhone 5c (modèle GSM)
A1532 ou A1456 : iPhone 5c (modèle CDMA)
A1516, A1526 ou A1529 : iPhone 5s (modèle GSM ; Chine)


----------



## wxcvbn22 (8 Septembre 2014)

Tu insiste mais les modèles CDMA sont aussi GSM. Je vais pas le répéter à chaque fois que tu essaiera de nous prouver le contraire. Sinon mon 5c verizon ne me servirait que d'iPod...


----------



## adixya (8 Septembre 2014)

Oh tant que tu ne présenteras pas une preuve IRRÉFUTABLE je crois bien que ça ne sert à rien d'insister...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Oh tant que tu ne présenteras pas une preuve IRRÉFUTABLE je crois bien que ça ne sert à rien d'insister...



??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h50 ----------




vinc2003 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de lire vos messages, ça en apprend pas mal.
> 
> ...



Pour en revenir au sujet , je ne pense pas que tu puisse le débloquer par la suite sans passer par Sprint


----------

